# Hi, with a few pics & ID?'s



## krismunk (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new to the board, not really an arachnid or even invert guy but nonetheless, when out searching for other critters I do notice, appreciate and from time to time even photograph at least some of the invertebrate fauna surrounding me.  I stumbled across this board more or less by accident in my quest for an ID of a couple of troublesome specimens and figured you might enjoy a little of what I've chanced upon over the past few years so here's a small sample. 

As you'll notice there are a few that lack an ID or only have one to the level of genus. I'd appreciate very much if any of you can help put a name to these. All those without complete ID are from Israel.


*Spiders*
_Eusparassus walckenaeri_






_Argiope bruennichi_






_Philaeus chrysops_






_Cerbalus sp._ 






*Scorpions*
_Leiurus quinquestriatus_












_Buthotus judaicus_






_Nebo hierichonticus_






_Buthacus sp._












_Androctonus sp._






Solpugids:
?






?







OK, that was a little taste of the arachnids. Maybe I'll get around to some of the other inverts some other time.


Cheers,

Kristian

:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MarkmD (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice pics.


----------



## Zeezums (Jan 11, 2013)

Great pics!! That last one looks like a camel spider to me! (But as usual I could be wrong XD)


----------



## Trainwreck (Jan 11, 2013)

The last one looks like a camel spider to me too, no idea on the others but they look great


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 11, 2013)

krismunk said:


> Solpugids:
> ?





Zeezums said:


> Great pics!! That last one looks like a camel spider to me! (But as usual I could be wrong XD)





Trainwreck said:


> The last one looks like a camel spider to me too, no idea on the others but they look great


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solifugae

He got the order correct already. 

Where were these pictures taken? Off hand it's looking kinda middle easterny from the Andro and LQ being outside.

In which case you might want to investigate http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daesiidae


----------



## jayvee_austin (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice photos! Yeah, where were these photos taken?


----------



## krismunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies 

The _Argiope_ is from Denmark, the _Philaeus_ from Croatia and the rest from Israel.

I promised you some other invert pics, sorry I haven't gotten around to that yet.

In addition to the invert pics I have a huge bunch of herp pics + assorted mammals, birds, landscapes, etc. I could post some of them as well if you're interested...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## krismunk (Jan 12, 2013)

A "small" assortment of herps ;-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## krismunk (Jan 12, 2013)

A few more inverts...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## krismunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Mammals, birds, fish, flowers, fungi & landscapes on the way if I get around to it...

(along with perhaps a few more herps ;-))


... & it seems that was posted before the posts it is in reply to as moderation puts picture posts on hold. Ah well... getting used to a new forum ;-)


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome & varied series.  Looking forward to the next round


----------



## krismunk (Jan 27, 2013)

Odds and ends...





























































































































































































































































































































































































































































more to come...

---------- Post added 01-27-2013 at 10:24 PM ----------

as promised, more...













































































































---------- Post added 01-27-2013 at 10:29 PM ----------


















































I have plenty more but I think I'll just leave it at that for now, as I'm sure you get the idea & I don't want too bore you too much ;-)

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## krismunk (Apr 13, 2013)

I guess this is just turning into sort of an all purpose photot thread for me, so here's a couple from the past week and a half when we've finally seen the first glances of a woefully belated spring. 

The home of our only native mygalomorph:






An inhabitant:






A few other critters:
























Spring isn't quite there yet, though. This was Monday:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 16, 2013)

Dang you got brass ones holding that scorpionfish like that haha.

  Ive been stung by those a few times, i consider it WORSE than a widow bite.


----------



## cj5y (Apr 19, 2013)

I really enjoyed these. Thanks!


----------



## krismunk (Feb 17, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> Dang you got brass ones holding that scorpionfish like that haha.
> 
> Ive been stung by those a few times, i consider it WORSE than a widow bite.


... & he replied with just 10 months delay 

I not only held it. I was stupid enough to catch it by hand first - not knowing what it was I got stung as well. It wasn't all _that_ painful but it did deter me from grabbing its larger conspecifics.

Oh, and since I'm posting a reply I might as well throw in a couple of extra pics as well. Don't really have much to show though since my hard disk crashed deleting everything I didn't have online.

Btw this was just a couple of days after my camera broke.

Oh well...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spepper (Feb 17, 2014)

I love your photos!  Keep up the good work!  Everything in them is beautiful.


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 19, 2014)

Awesome pictures! Looking forward to any new ones you post in the future!


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Feb 19, 2014)

Okay my bags are packed. I'm moving there lol


----------



## Smokehound714 (Feb 20, 2014)

The heck is this thing?  stick-insect? Leaf-insect? Gladiator?  At first i thought i was looking at a predatory katydid, but the anatomy is all out of whack, haha


----------



## krismunk (Feb 20, 2014)

pannaking22 said:


> Awesome pictures! Looking forward to any new ones you post in the future!


Thanks, but where? I've got pictures here from Denmark, Israel, Croatia, Malta, Sweden, Greece & Italy + anywhere I might have forgotten :wink:

---------- Post added 02-20-2014 at 08:58 AM ----------




Smokehound714 said:


> The  heck is this thing?  stick-insect? Leaf-insect? Gladiator?  At first i thought i was looking at a predatory katydid, but the anatomy is all out of whack, haha


It _is_ a predatory katydid, species _Saga ephippigera_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Feb 21, 2014)

Is that Bitis perengueyi I see back there???

---------- Post added 02-21-2014 at 07:13 PM ----------




krismunk said:


> A "small" assortment of herps ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitis perengueyi??


----------



## krismunk (Feb 22, 2014)

josh_r said:


> Is that Bitis perengueyi I see back there???
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-21-2014 at 07:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...


_Cerastes vipera_


----------



## krismunk (Jun 7, 2014)

a few more...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hanska (Jun 10, 2014)

krismunk said:


>


Does the picture lie or is this the blue colorform of _Vipera berus_?
I've once seen one and it was on the side of the road dead. Hands down the most beautiful snake ever.


----------



## krismunk (Jun 10, 2014)

I wouldn't call it blue.

It's a rather typical beautiful recently shed silver and black spring male. I suppose maybe the bright green, long and extremely lush grass (somewhat unusual surroundings for berus) acccentuate some colours and lend a more bluish hue to the snake in the picture.

On page one there is a picture of a male that really _was_ blue / green - gorgeous.


----------



## Montgg (Oct 14, 2015)

Update please ;D


----------



## krismunk (Oct 15, 2015)

OK, I'll start digging...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Montgg (Oct 15, 2015)

wow you are very lucky. is that a red europeon adder in this pic http://s300.photobucket.com/user/krismunk2/media/1_4.jpg.html


----------



## krismunk (Oct 15, 2015)

Montgg said:


> wow you are very lucky. is that a red europeon adder in this pic http://s300.photobucket.com/user/krismunk2/media/1_4.jpg.html


Redder than most, at least


----------

